
Ask HN: How should business students think about tech companies - spyhi
I&#x27;m planning on giving at least one talk at my school to help business students better understand the characteristics of technology companies in hopes of encouraging them to do more tech related stuff, and collaborate with our STEM departments.<p>HN, what do you wish business people knew about running tech businesses?<p>The topics I have planned so far:<p>- Properties of tech&#x2F;software business such as speed of iteration, low cost of learning, low cost of deploying a product, distribution properties, etc.<p>- How to identify problems that can be solved at scale with technology, an overview of the capabilities created by classes of technology (databases, the web), and how to think about the problem being solved separately from the tech implementation<p>- The need for a technical co-founder, and how non-engineers can build value without coding, so that it&#x27;s easier to recruit tech co-founder and engineers.<p>- I&#x27;m open to new ideas!<p>I&#x27;m getting degrees in both computer science and business, and have noticed that students on the business side tend to pitch what they know (mostly clothes and lifestyle companies), and tend either to avoid pitching tech concepts or completely misunderstand how tech businesses work. I&#x27;m hoping to increase the number of tech pitches, the quality&#x2F;viability of those pitches, and productive collaboration between business and STEM students.<p>I appreciate your help, HN!
======
jagdipsingh
Hi. IMO, current upcoming tech businesses may provide more value to the
immediate community the founders are from, if say founders are from the same
area. Personally, I like to explore global ideas & stitch them together for a
diverse image. Certain founders begin with the notion of building just a
feature and maybe later being acquired by a larger company. Some founders take
on the challenge of creating an entire organization and never want to be
acquired because they strongly believe they are best suited to implement the
vision the company began with. ONE GOOD THOUGHT process I wish business people
knew about running tech businesses is we are all founders of this beautiful
planet inhabited by a diverse array of characters & life. That whether you are
a techie or a luddite, we all deserve the pursuit of happiness. I think
perfection is the art of finding balance. We're all connected within the
ecosystem, so my advice to the techies of the future & the luddites of now,
share your skills with each other, create knowledge amongst communities of
projects that can help regenerate the world. Be Happy.

